# Has anyone used GnuDIP software or similar?



## johnblue (Mar 29, 2010)

http://gnudip2.sourceforge.net/gnudip-www/

I was wondering if anyone has used GnuDIP (or similar) and if there were any glitches/gotchas with getting it up and running.

Thanks.


----------



## tingo (Apr 1, 2010)

I use dns/ddclient, very simple, very reliable.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2010)

Setting up BIND and DHCP is relatively easy too.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2010)

I wouldn't use GnuDIP though. For one, there's no port for it so you can't use the pkg_tools. Second, GnuDIP hasn't seen any development since 2002.


----------

